# Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)



## OdlG (13. August 2010)

*Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Wie der Titel möglicherweise erahnen lässt, suche ich nach Spielen, die auf meinem Notebook laufen könnten.

Folgende Daten:


AMD Turion TL-52 (2x1,6GHz, 1MB)
1GB RAM
60GB HDD
Radeon Xpress 1100 (1280x800)
WinXP Pro 32Bit

Ich dachte bereits an Anno1602 (Pflicht!). Ich würde jetzt gern noch ein paar Vorschläge haben, was Spiele angeht. Habe auch mal ne Zeitlang mit ner onBoard GF8200 auskommen müssen, aber ich glaube, dass die Xpress noch einiges schlechter ist... Interessant wären Spiele à la Gothic 1, Final Fantasy 7/8, Warcraft 3, Glest, Dungeon Keeper, Sims(sogar Teil 2 soll auf meinem Notebook flüssen laufen können!? Kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen) oder andere einfache 3D- und 2D-Spiele. Das Genre ist erstmal weniger relevant, wobei ich nicht so sehr auf "Haudrauf-Spiele" stehe (Ich meine damit reines Rumgeballer, ähnlich Doom, Quake, CS). Sobald Taktik dazukommt gehts, z.B. CoD.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

Grüße

Hier ein paar Spiele, zu denen ich u.a. gern wüsste, ob sie gehen. Für Vorschläge bin ich dennoch offen 


*Cossacks Back to War* 1280x800
*Final Fantasy 7/8* auf Max
*Anno 1602 KE* 1024x768
*Gothic 1+2* (inkl. Texturmods!) auf Max nur leicht stockend, 1280x800
*SW Episode 1 Racer* auf Max
*C&C Generals* niedrige Details, 1280x800
*Grand Theft Auto 3,Vice City, San Andreas* je nach Spiel mid-high, 1280x800
*World of Goo*
*Mount and Blade Warband* (DX7, 1280x800x16, mittlere Details)
*Dungeon Keeper 2*
Age of Empires *2* und 3
Hitman *1*/*2*/*3*/4
Sims *1*/2/3
*System Shock 2*
Bloodrayne 2
Driver Parallel Lines
Gangland
Greed
Torchlight
Warcraft 3
Sid Meiers Pirates
Gun
Blur
Risen
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Runes of Magic
Half Life 1/2
Max Payne 1/2
Call of Duty Teile
Drakan
Numen: Contest of Heroes
Battlefield 2
Heavy Metal FAKK 2
Rome Total War
Full Spectrum Warrior
Conflict Global Storm
Hidden & Dangerous 2 Sabre Squadron
SpellForce 1/2
Sacred 2
Darkstar One
Kings Bounty
Morrowind
SimCity 4
Sins of a Solar Empire









*GRÜN* = erfolgreich getestet
*ROT* = getestet, nicht spielbar
*SCHWARZ* = nicht getestet

allgemeine *Tuning-Tipps* aus meinen Erfahrungen mit diesem Laptop:

Spiele mit älteren DX-Versionen Spielen
Auflösung verringern
nur 16Bit Farbtiefe nutzen
Einstellungen wie PostProcessing oder AA/AF deaktivieren


----------



## GaraNT (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mögliche Spiele auf Xpress1100-Chip*

Also ich musste auch mal ne Zeit lang mit ner Redeon Xpress M200 und einem Turion ML32 auskommen und ich konnte Gothic 1+2 ohne probleme Spielen. Splinter Cell hab ich nur die Teile bis 2007 gespielt, McGees Alice geht. Ein paar NfS Teile ansonsten habe ich keine weiteren Teile auf der Liste angezockt. Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiter helfen.


----------



## Papzt (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mögliche Spiele auf Xpress1100-Chip*

Cossaks, Torchlight und IL-2 sollten auch kein Problem sein


----------



## OdlG (13. August 2010)

*AW: Mögliche Spiele auf Xpress1100-Chip*

Super^^

Gothic, Cossacks und Il2 sind mir wichtig 

Wie siehts mit GTA Teilen aus? San Andreas auch machbar? Vice City soll wohl gehen!

Wie steht es um C&C Generals? Wäre so mein liebstes Strategiespiel... Wäre gut, wenns läuft 

kurze einschätzung: was ist besser? Cossacks BTW oder Cossacks 2 Addon ?


----------



## GaraNT (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Ja San Andreas läuft aber nicht immer Flüssig aber gut.


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

C&C Generals wird top laufen. das hat sogut wie keine Anforderungen.
So dann WC3 auch auf alle Fälle, genauso wie SIMS 1,2
Bei Blur könntest du Glück haben aber ich bezweifle, dass es läuft.
Gun wird auch laufen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht komplett auf max

Guck mal auf der Seite
http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri
Dort kann man sein System testen lassen und da steht dann wie gut es ca laufen wird. man kann sich nicht 100%ig drauf verlassen aber es stimmt meistens ungefähr


----------



## Seabound (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Kann nur Plants vs. Zombies empfehlen. Macht süchtig ohne Ende und läuft sogar ohne Ruckeln auf meinem schwachbrüstigen Netbook. Vielleicht nicht ganz dass, was du suchst. Das Spiel is aber auf jeden Fall extrem Notebook tauglich.


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Jop und Diablo 1 und so, aber Games wie Rainbow Six Vegas 2 und Risen kannste vergessen


----------



## OdlG (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*



GaraNT schrieb:


> Ja San Andreas läuft aber nicht immer Flüssig aber gut.



ich hab jetzt erstmal Gta 3 und vice city drauf, reicht erstmal, SA probiere ich später  Danke!



Papzt schrieb:


> C&C Generals wird top laufen. das hat sogut wie keine Anforderungen.
> So dann WC3 auch auf alle Fälle, genauso wie SIMS 1,2
> Bei Blur könntest du Glück haben aber ich bezweifle, dass es läuft.
> Gun wird auch laufen, aber wahrscheinlich nicht komplett auf max
> ...



Blur ist schade, wäre wichtig für LAN gewesen, aber wenn WC3 geht, ist das ja auch mal was... Der Link ist ja echt interessant, danke 



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Kann nur Plants vs. Zombies empfehlen. Macht süchtig ohne Ende und läuft sogar ohne Ruckeln auf meinem schwachbrüstigen Netbook. Vielleicht nicht ganz dass, was du suchst. Das Spiel is aber auf jeden Fall extrem Notebook tauglich.



Habe ich schon durch. suuuuuper geiles game  Habe ich mit nem Kumpel bis früh um 6 gezockt, durch hatten wir's 



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Jop und Diablo 1 und so, aber Games wie Rainbow Six Vegas 2 und Risen kannste vergessen



RSV2 wäre auch wichtig wegen LAN gewesen, mist. Diablo habe ich schon zu oft durch, macht i.wann keinen Spaß mehr  und multiplayer kommt nicht in frage, da das keiner meiner kumpels spielt...


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Half Life 2.  Ist zwar auch viel rumgeballer, aber auch mit einer Hammerstory und viel Köpfchen!


----------



## OdlG (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*



Ahab schrieb:


> Half Life 2.  Ist zwar auch viel rumgeballer, aber auch mit einer Hammerstory und viel Köpfchen!



auf jeden fall ein gutes spiel, habe ich auch mal gespielt. Das werde ich auch mal probieren, danke


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Verdammt...warum ist mir das nicht eingefallen
Max Payne ist auch sehr geil


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Wenn wir schon über HL( ) reden dann probier mal Hl 1 und HL Blue Shift sowie Opposing Force 
Ebenso wie Gunman Chronicles und die Worms Teile


----------



## OdlG (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*



Papzt schrieb:


> Verdammt...warum ist mir das nicht eingefallen
> Max Payne ist auch sehr geil



muss man MP1 gespielt haben, um teil 2 spielen zu können?



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon über HL( ) reden dann probier mal Hl 1 und HL Blue Shift sowie Opposing Force
> Ebenso wie Gunman Chronicles und die Worms Teile



gute idee


----------



## Papzt (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*



			
				-Masterchief- schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso wie Gunman Chronicles und die Worms Teile


Naja Gunman Chronicles waren ja jetzt nciht so gut


			
				OldG schrieb:
			
		

> muss man MP1 gespielt haben, um teil 2 spielen zu können?


Muss nicht. ich habs gemacht und ich fands besser so. einiges versteht man dann besser
Achja....ich hoffe du kennst das Spiel Mafia?!


----------



## OdlG (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Habe Gunman Chronicles beim erscheinen nur in Form der Demo gespielt, aber die fand ich gut...

Das meine ich bei MP^^ Ich will immer wissen, wenn Chraraktere in mehreren Teilen aufeinander aufbauen  Also spiel ich erst Teil 1, alles klar. Mafia kenn ich natürlich auch, ebenso viele Male gespielt. Danke für den Tipp 

Wie steht es um Drakan, Numen: Contest of Heroes und CoD 1 und 4?


----------



## -Masterchief- (16. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Naja COD 1 könnte in Niedrig bis Mid Einstellung noch gehen 
Cod 4 wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Hadruhne (17. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Bei Egoshootern wirste vermutlich hohe Einbußen hinnehmen müssen, bzgl Grafikqualität. 

Vorschlag: Baldur's Gate 1 + Addon "Tales of the Sword Coast"
         und Baldur's Gate 2 + Addon "Throne of Baal"

Damit kannste aber gut und gerne nen halbes Jahr verzocken...aber... es lohnt sich!


----------



## OdlG (17. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

ich habe an Mount & Blade die Erfahrung machen können, dass eine ältere API enorme Leistungssteigerungen bringt. So verhält es sich, dass M&B unter DX9 bei 10FPS kreucht, während es unter DX7 bei mittleren Details flüssig läuft (50FPS).

Ist das generell so? Ich glaube, das trifft dann auch auf die Gothic Teile zu, da die auch überaschend gut laufen. Ich glaube, die hatten auch nur DX8. Überrascht bin ich von C&C Generals, das läuft unverhältnismäßig schlecht, ist nur auf niedrigen Details in 1280x8000 spielbar. Außerdem hab ich festgestellt, dass 16Bit anstatt 32Bit Farbtiefe auch enorme Leistungssteigerung bringen.

Sind meine Beobachtungen Einzelfälle oder die Regel?


----------



## OdlG (23. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

Frage nach Ausführbarkeit zzgl Genuss von neuen Spielen:

Hitman Serie
Battlefield 2
System Shock 2
Heavy Metal FAKK 2
Rome Total War
Full Spectrum Warrior
Conflict Global Storm
Hidden & Dangerous 2 Sabre Squadron


----------



## OdlG (31. August 2010)

*AW: Laptop-verträgliche Spiele gesucht (Radeon Xpress 1100)*

weitere Anfragen:

SpellForce 1/2
Sacred 2
Darkstar One
Kings Bounty
Morrowind
SimCity 4
Sins of a solar empire

wie siehts mit anderen weltraum-spielen aus? Hat jemand vorschläge?


----------

